# Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield?



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

Finally got a good picture of my http://www.Stasisengineering.com setup.
if you want serious power, go here!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (M this 1!)*

14" x 32mm rotor by the way.


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (M this 1!)*

They are even more expensive then Brembo





























Any ways are you Nathan????


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

gulp.. my stoptechs have rotor envy..


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

thats hot.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

the pedal feel is SO damn precise it ain't even funny.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (M this 1!)*

Anyone else see that guy in the back ground taking a piss on the yellow car?!








Awsome brakes! With that much braking power you are going to have to be carefull you don't get rearended by an SUV...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (Bobcdn)*

never noticed him before. yeah, you DO have to watch whose behind you before applying.


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (M this 1!)*








Wow those brakes are sssooooooo good!!!!







Thanks for the spin man 
I'm really considering of getting them


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

what would estimate is the weight reduction?


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

dam!!!! i thought my 993 brakes were $$$$$$$$







what was the total price one though's...sick!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (RTW gti)*

lost 2lbs a side. not much, but better than a gain. $2500 is what the stasis stuff is at


----------



## GTIVR6RACER4EVER (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Now all you need are some tires that can withstand the braking force...brakes are only as good as the tires they are braking 4piston, bleh, where are the 8's








Decent setup though(kinda a waste on the street haha), you should check out the ceramic carbon carbide set we are designing for racecars, they are quite amazing.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (GTIVR6RACER4EVER)*

got my RA1's right here!!








talk about waste, 8 piston would be a waste!! i put my trust in Alcon and Stasis. the sweep area is monstrous enough. 
400, 500, 600hp is a waste on the street too, people do it all the time though. in my opinion, you can NEVER have too much brake for the street.
but i didn't buy them for just the street


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Nice! Looks like that Porsche broke out in a rash from embarassment


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

NICE!!!


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Nice! Looks like that Porsche broke out in a rash from embarassment









Looks like that porsche has a big front bar...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (3wheelinWolf)*

On taking a look at those rotors again, I question the design.
Why are some slots shorter than others? Wouldn't the short ones be redundant, since they don't span past the edge of the pad? To be most effective, shouldn't a slot extend past the edge of the pad at all times? Otherwise, the slot isn't actually venting anything at the ciritcal instant in time since its entirely covered by the pad!! Right?
Also, wouldn't all the extra little slots introduce more potential stress points?
Well, I still think they look really pretty and I'm sure they perform very well. Its just odd to me that they'd design such an expensive braking system with a rotor like that.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Thanks for sharing...I've been wondering if anyone made a nice rear brake upgrade as well. Pricey though. and they don't address the bias issues in their website...that i could find anyway.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (M this 1!)*

Holy calipers damn...


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (#1 S T U N N A)*

damn those are some sick brakes you got there
I'm working on getting a willwood kit soon
Peace


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (TANiK)*

Rotor design: they are built by Brembo. they are their Winston Cup endurance rotors. the slots do 2 things. 1: they vent off gases. 2: they continually clean the pad surface and help initial bite. as far as not going to the edge on all of them, i don't know. my thoughts would be like you mentioned, added stress. but i'm sure Brembo figured a pretty good reason for it. 
rear kits: they ARE building a rear kit right now. they currently have rear kits for A4/S4s. they do have biased numbers on their website, read about them myself a while back.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (M this 1!)*

the brake kit I am looking to buy...it's $1350 comes with the 4 piston willwood and drilled +/or slotted rotors
here's a pic of it on a 337
tell me what you think








pardon the huge size, just want you guys to be able to see the brakes
and M this 1! sorry to intrude on your topic but it seems that you would be able to give a good opinion among others in this forum/thread
thanks!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (TANiK)*

i had the Wilwood Dynalite RPI kit on my GTI VR6 MKIII. granted it was stock size 11", but it was actually about the same as stock in terms of performance. yes it had 4 pistons but it had a smaller sweep area (pad contact area on rotor) than the stock set up. i did save 12lbs. to tell you the truth, i don't know if you'd actually get better braking with the 13" kit than you would from an ECS 13" rotor and stock caliper set up. for the money you're spending, i'd think you could get your hands on some Stoptechs and really increase your power. i just think the Wilwoods are alittle small for our car & it's weight. but on the flip side, they'll be stronger than your current set up, they'll be WAY lighter, and look pretty damn cool.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (M this 1!)*

oh I see
well my biggest goal is to upgrade the braking performance since my car is a little quicker now
I don't really care about the looks as much as I do the functionality
might have to look into some different setups though, it's just that the Wilwoods would be done by a good friend's cousin
do you think upgrading just the pads would make enough difference? I just want to upgrade my braking power from stock and I have to replace my pads since they are worn anyways
thank you for helping me out, I appreciate it a lot
I would love to see that setup in person it looks freekin great!
Peace


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (TANiK)*

yeah, some Ferodo 2500s would be a MASSIVE increase. definately up the rotor size though. either the TT or the aluminum hatted ECS 13s.


----------



## vwgti4 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Want to shove your friends heads thru your windshield? (M this 1!)*

check these out!!







" BORDER="0">


----------



## 49th Wood Elf Ranger (Nov 27, 2003)

yes i do


----------

